# Jackson, GA-ID:3172 No Name, M Young Adult



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks terrified . This is an extremely high kill shelter who can't hold dogs very long at all. Same shelter has Maya, a GSD puppy.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12629118

Kathryn


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*



> Originally Posted By: kathryndhinkleLooks terrified . This is an extremely high kill shelter who can't hold dogs very long at all. Same shelter has Maya, a GSD puppy.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12629118
> 
> Kathryn


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

No Name 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 3172

Butts County Animal Control 
Jackson, GA 
770-775-8013


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

also at this shelter this sweet munchkin:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=904302&page=0#Post904302


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

GASSING SHELTER


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

How long does he have?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

Bump back up.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

I can check this one out as well tomorrow.


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

Bump

Kathryn


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

I called and checked with them. He was an owner turn in because they couldn't afford to feed him. They say he is approximately 2-3 years old and very sweet. They are a small facility and this boy needs help immediately. I have left my name and number as a back up. Anyone willing to take this project on with me?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

Bump. I just spoke with Officer Amanda Cooper and she gave me the same information eadavis posted above. The shelter is calling his boy - Cheech. Cheech was Maya's dad (Maya was adopted from the shelter approx. 30 minutes ago).

He needs help ASAP. They are full. They said he is a nice boy with them and he appears to be okay with other dogs, but this is not a guarantee. He is a bit thin, they have no vetting, so no HW test available ahead of time, about 75lbs pounds.

Please contact Officer Cooper if you think you can help Cheech!! She is very helpful and looking for rescue help. 

They have no internet access at this shelter.

Butts County Animal Control 
Jackson, GA 
770-775-8013


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

I have called a local rescue for assistance. This boy needs help and to be out of this shelter quickly. Is anyone close to this shelter or willing to help?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

I know transporters in that area. He needs attention.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

I hear several labs are to be gassed today. I do not know if he is on the kill list. Does anyone have info?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

I am playing phone tag with Shelia the local rescue right now. Will post as soon as I know anything -


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, GA-No Name, Young Male*

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

bump for the GA boy


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This dog is still posted on Petfinder. Does anyone know if he is alive or dead?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

back to the top---eadavis, did you hear anything from your contact?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This guy was adopted.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you! Someone posted both this guy and the pup on SGD forum, asking for help. I have also received 2 emails within the past 24 hours asking for help.


----------

